# Separating & Re-attaching a Cast Iron Base Board



## Roundabout (Nov 26, 2011)

I have a cracked cast iron base board (Burnham-Baseray). What's the easiest way to separate the cracked section (1 ft) from the rest of the baseboard? I removed the bolt in the back that holds the sections together and tried prying them apart, but with no sucess. Also, how do I reattach the new section? Thanks


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

need picture of baseboard...


----------



## REP (Jul 24, 2011)

You most likely have something called push nipple inbetween each section.These have been getting hot and cooling off for years and years.It might feel like they are welded but the sections will seperate with enough force.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Yep, move it back and forth several times, on the flat/face side toward you. It will begin to loosen. Then use a cat tail. Must replace push nipples. And they won't come out real easy either.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

:laughing::yes: One of these??


----------



## Roundabout (Nov 26, 2011)

Second reply...first one didn't take?? Separated as suggested. Once it broke, it came apart easily. One nipple stayed in good section, so I'll need to remove it. Will try with vise grips. Today's project is to reattach with new baseboard and nipples. Wish me luck. 

Hard lesson learned: Don't overtighten a bushing into cast iron...it might crack!

Yuri, thanks for the cats tail picture....worked like a charm...never liked that cat anyway.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

yuri said:


> :laughing::yes: One of these??



rofl...


----------



## Roundabout (Nov 26, 2011)

*Got it Done. DIY Success*

All worked out with replacing the cracked baseboard. Turns out separating the radiator sections was fairly easy by inserting a pry bar in the appropriate areas on the back. Removing an old stuck push nipple from the good section came off with applying heat to the baseboard section near the nipple. The only trick was reattaching the baseboards. You need a tool that forces the two sections together. A local Heating/Plumbing shop let me borrow it. I don't believe you could do it without the tool. To attach the sections. I inserted the push nipples dry into the existing radiator section and used a block of wood to pound them half-way into place. I inserted dry to help prevent them from being inserted too far into this section. It worked. I then applied some pipe dope to the push nipples sticking out and positioned the replacement section in place. I added the pipe dope to help the replacement section slide on easier. It worked. Once in place, i used the tool and cranked down and after applying all my weight and using a lever extender, the sections eventually went together. I added some valves to the run, just in case, I needed to isolate the radiator due to leaks. In the end, not needed. Except for a sore back lifting/moving the 12 foot section of baseboard, it was a DIY success. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Sounds like a "Roundabout" way of doing things. :laughing:

Glad you got it done.:thumbsup:


----------



## Paxamigos (May 8, 2018)

Hello Roundabout,
What was the height of the new section you put in ?
(I currently have a 7" tall Baseray radiator.)
Regards.


----------



## kirk d (Feb 14, 2021)

Roundabout said:


> *Got it Done. DIY Success*
> 
> All worked out with replacing the cracked baseboard. Turns out separating the radiator sections was fairly easy by inserting a pry bar in the appropriate areas on the back. Removing an old stuck push nipple from the good section came off with applying heat to the baseboard section near the nipple. The only trick was reattaching the baseboards. You need a tool that forces the two sections together. A local Heating/Plumbing shop let me borrow it. I don't believe you could do it without the tool. To attach the sections. I inserted the push nipples dry into the existing radiator section and used a block of wood to pound them half-way into place. I inserted dry to help prevent them from being inserted too far into this section. It worked. I then applied some pipe dope to the push nipples sticking out and positioned the replacement section in place. I added the pipe dope to help the replacement section slide on easier. It worked. Once in place, i used the tool and cranked down and after applying all my weight and using a lever extender, the sections eventually went together. I added some valves to the run, just in case, I needed to isolate the radiator due to leaks. In the end, not needed. Except for a sore back lifting/moving the 12 foot section of baseboard, it was a DIY success. Thanks for all your help.


Any pictures of the tool or name of the hardware store/plumbing supply? I am the type that will keep trying without the tool. in New York no one will lend a tool for free. and they probably wont lend it for money.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

kirk d said:


> Any pictures of the tool or name of the hardware store/plumbing supply? I am the type that will keep trying without the tool. in New York no one will lend a tool for free. and they probably wont lend it for money.


He hasn't been back on site since 2011.


----------

